# 아무리 잔칫날이라지만 동네 시끄럽게 난장판을 치면 어떡합니까?



## Flooooooooor

Hi all, 

This is a case where I think I have a decent understanding of each _word _that makes up a sentence, but don't seem to understand the sum _total _of the words the way a native speaker would. 

Here is the conversation. This has no surrounding context -- it is used as an example sentence for the word 난장판 and I assume that no further context is needed to  understand the full situation:

A: 아무리 잔칫날이라지만 동네 시끄럽게 난장판을 치면 어떡합니까?​B: 죄송합니다. 조용히 하겠습니다.​
I think the part that I am having difficulty understanding is the timeline and frequency of events here. A seems to be chastising B for being among the disorderly neighbors who are acting noisily. A says "아무리 전칫날이라지만", which to me makes it sound like the following situation:

A is hosting an important feast today as a one-time event, not something regular. During the feast the neighbors are acting noisily, and multiple times throughout the feast today A has gone to the neighbors and politely asked them to be quiet, reminding them that there is a big feast happening now that needs quiet. The above sentence is what A says after several attempts to politely shush the neighbors. This time, A exasperatedly alludes to the fact that A has already said today is a big feast day multiple times.​
I am not sure if I have interpreted this correctly. When a native speaker reads this conversation, will they consistently infer the same picture of the situation, and is it anything like what I wrote above?

(Also -- I until now have never considered the word 잔치 to mean an event that requires a lot of quiet. I picture a more lively event with lots of celebration and food. Why would A even be bothered by noise in the neighborhood?)

Many thanks!


----------



## bambilove

Usually, 잔치 is held for celebrating something, so participants can make a lot of noise. But in that situation, what A says is "You can make some noise, but you crossed the line."


----------



## pcy0308

Hello Flooooooooor,
Reading through your interpretation of the conversation, it seems you have a clear understanding of what each sentence means literally but you are confused as to who is holding an event and who is complaining about the excessive noise. It is unclear as to who actually is holding the "잔치", but at a glance, it would make much more sense to assume *"B" is holding this "잔치"* (a party, feast, an event, where people/relatives get together to celebrate), which quite naturally tends to result in a lot of noise, not to mention some angry neighbors, just like *"A" *in the given conversation.

As for your interpretation, it'd be rather strange to assume that A, who (according to your interpretation) is holding a "잔치" would simultaenously be going around his/her neighbourhood, asking people to quiet down, all the while making a lot of noise. It just doesn't seem plausible. Your understanding of "잔치" is spot-on though. So, if one wanted to convey that this event A is presumably holding is some solemn and quiet gathering, such as 제사 (traditional Korean ancestral/commemorative rite), using "잔치" would be a wrong choice of words. "잔치" mostly refers to a celebratory, cheerful (as a result often noisy) event, involving families/a family, a lot of people, in some cases, an entire town/village.

All in all, *"A" *is a neighbor visibly fed up with this pandemonium  caused by *B*'s "잔치". His rhetorical question is a complaint about the disruptive mess the "잔치" is causing.
A: "I understand there is a party/feast up in here, but it's disrupting the entire neighborhood."/"I know you guys are having a party today but don't you think there's just too much noise and disturbance?"
B: "I am very sorry. We'll keep it down."

Hope this helps.


----------



## Flooooooooor

Thanks very much bambilove and pcy0308 for your responses! It had not even occurred to me that it is not *A*, but in fact *B* who is hosting or otherwise associated with the 잔치. I was trying to wrap my head around the sentence under a wrong assumption, and with your answers the sentence makes much more sense!

I have a follow-up question, but it seems more appropriate to start a new topic for it. Thank you again!


----------

